# Go Away!!!!



## ZachT (Sep 8, 2008)

Go away DP!!!!!! Go molest someone else's brain!!!!
You are awful DP!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## outlaw (May 20, 2010)

Theone2 said:


> Go away DP!!!!!! Go molest someone else's brain!!!!
> You are awful DP!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Guest (Jun 26, 2010)

Hang in there!


----------



## insaticiable (Feb 23, 2010)

Theone2 said:


> Go away DP!!!!!! Go molest someone else's brain!!!!
> You are awful DP!!!!!!!!!!!!


This is really how I feel right now. I was gonna make a facebook status saying something like ''Oh, fog, fog go away, come again another day" lol...idk. ughhh FTS!


----------



## PositiveThinking! (Mar 5, 2010)

Theone2 said:


> Go away DP!!!!!! Go molest someone else's brain!!!!
> You are awful DP!!!!!!!!!!!!


Agreed :<


----------



## ZachT (Sep 8, 2008)

Auldie said:


> Hang in there!


I will try


----------



## Claymore (Jun 13, 2009)

Theone2 said:


> Go away DP!!!!!! Go molest someone else's brain!!!!
> You are awful DP!!!!!!!!!!!!


DP is having its perverted, load blowing way with all of our sanities right now I assume.


----------



## ZachT (Sep 8, 2008)

Claymore said:


> DP is having its perverted, load blowing way with all of our sanities right now I assume.


Lol good one danny!


----------



## Claymore (Jun 13, 2009)

Theone2 said:


> Lol good one danny!


HAHA thanks Zach its the best interpretaion I could come up with.


----------



## AllisonSometimes (Jun 14, 2010)

Claymore said:


> DP is having its perverted, load blowing way with all of our sanities right now I assume.


LMFAO!

ugg DP needs to die...


----------



## Claymore (Jun 13, 2009)

AllisonSometimes said:


> LMFAO!
> 
> ugg DP needs to die...


----------



## AllisonSometimes (Jun 14, 2010)

Claymore said:


>


Sweet! Thanks haha







That actually made me feel better.


----------



## match_stick_1 (Jun 9, 2010)

How the hell do we all survive? Im so miserable and if everyone elso on here feels like i do they must feel like suicide 24/7!! Does anyone else feel like their head is a clogged up vacuum filter? or like its been taken over by something extremely evil? It just doesnt seem fair


----------



## insaticiable (Feb 23, 2010)

match_stick_1 said:


> Does anyone else feel like their head is a clogged up vacuum filter?


Haha hell yeah!! The other night I was comparing it to clogged ears. How it feels like you can't hear well, and everything sounds muffled. Well kinda the same thing with DP/DR. You can't ''see'' or ''feel'' right. Great metaphor though.


----------



## ZachT (Sep 8, 2008)

Claymore said:


>


lol


----------



## Claymore (Jun 13, 2009)

AllisonSometimes said:


> Sweet! Thanks haha
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LMFAO!!!

Anyway yeah my brain feels like its my of cotton. like to much of it is in my head about to make it explode. I tought I had a HUGE brain tumor when I first got DP.


----------



## match_stick_1 (Jun 9, 2010)

Claymore said:


> Anyway yeah my brain feels like its my of cotton. like to much of it is in my head about to make it explode. I tought I had a HUGE brain tumor when I first got DP.


Totally. Great description


----------

